# Cryptocoryne Lucens don't grow



## HiroPro (Jun 2, 2007)

What kind of substrate are you using? Crypts are haevy root feeders so you may want to use root tabs. They also take time to acclimate and usually the leaves will "melt" then regrow during this time.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ive seen this happen when there is very low lighting, they survive, but grow extremely slowly. otherwise they need more nutrients, if you use regular gravel either replace it (best choice), put root tabs, or replace only the part of it where you want crypts.

good gravels for crypts are eco and flourite.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

are we talking about cryptocoryne willisii lucens?


----------



## rcalzadilla (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for replies.

My substrate bottom to top:
Thin layer of peat moss
1-1/2" Florite Red
1-1/2" Inert Gravel

Don't know if it is willisii.

Which type or brand of tablets?

tks


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Willisii and Luciens are the same thing as far as I know, just depends on where you buy it, some say it's crypt lucien, other crypt willisii, and yet others crypt willisii luciens...

Kevin


----------

